
TiddlyWiki - A Reusable Non-Linear Personal Web Notebook - jadams
http://www.tiddlywiki.com/
======
jadams
I love this thing! I can store all of my notes, ideas for articles, and
business ideas in one HTML page. I can back it up or transfer it by copying a
single file. Nice.

